# Wow Just Wow



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://nh.craigslist.org/mcy/816134788.html


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang, I want it! I wonder how much they are asking for it? I can see it now.......that thing parked in front of my cemetery, that would be cool.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

NICE - cool how they took pictures of it in front of a cemetery too.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that's a ride!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool-- so joe did ya check how much


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lotus, theres YOUR hearse!! Dude that is awesome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is pretty sweet.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

*drool*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder what the mpg is on that? It looks like it could hold a family of six!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is crazy. Diffently make a nice addition to someones haunt.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Went the link today and it's been removed. What exactly was it?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

They took it down, so what was it?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah its gone, did anyone copy a pic of it?


----------

